# Does being nervous burn calories?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I have medium-high blood pressure and a resting pulse at 90-100. I also pace up and down my room, only a little, because I have too much energy. Surely this has to burn calories like nobody's business? I haven't been exercising since early this month, due to worries, and my trousers (pants) are looser and my belt needs tightening since about a week ago.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Increases in cortisol increase fat catabolism, but will also make you crave more calorie dense foods.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd be skinny if being nervous burned that many calories. I'm definitely not skinny.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes shaking sweating thinking


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

But I don't eat much anyway.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> But I don't eat much anyway.


That's probably why you may have lost weight.


----------



## LindaHenson (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't eat much just take that diet which contain low amount of calories and more energy, do exercise in regular basis, it will get you fit again.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

For some it does. Depends how everyone is responding to stress. Restlessness, loss of appetite, medication and addictions can contribute to that.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/157664-why-does-anxiety-cause-weight-loss/


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes.

Being nervous or stressed out is like oxidative stress in its self. Catabolic the thing is we want to stay anabolic cool and calm think of a computer over heating and frying it software because it having trouble processing. That is what it like being stressed totally different image we want to project of being calm and maintaining the right set of mind frame to have structure stability.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It can, but I don't know how many. I also can't eat when I am anxious.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

^Same. When I'm too concentrated on something, I don't want any food at all. I guess that helps keep weight off. xD


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish.


----------



## littlejanedoe (Mar 29, 2014)

paseing deffently burn calories and ii dont know if you tap your foot when your nurvous but i do and that burns cals too


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Well being nervous (especially having a panic attack) can divert blood from the intestines towards muscles/tissue (For the flight or fight response..) so that it can cause pretty bad diarrhea. I suppose that can have a similar effect as calorie burning.....

lol.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Low Energy*

just what I wanted to find before starting one

I have seriously good moods after exercise. . whoops. Sorry. Obvious

Unemployment makes me mind my time carefully. Setting the week ahead.

I need to get out more. Walking around my area has no purpose until I visit my friend. We both do a lot of gym - not the same place.

I get a head-down, back to bed time most days. Car for groceries. Bike for gym. 
At home, limited push-ups to get me buzzing.

Motivation sometimes lost. It's a biggie. I know when I have a 3 hour gym session and back downhill home on my two wheels I feel so good all day. Sometimes stuck in a disappointing mood wanting to curl up into bed. That lazy time badly spent makes it hard to redeem energy. I have to push harder next time


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

missamanda said:


> I wish.


Took the words right out my mouth.

I wish too... and I'm not skinny so yeah.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

Um. Good question. I'm not sure actually. But I do know our bodies automatically burn calories when we're doing nothing/sitting still/lying down/etc anyways (aka the BMR). Shaking and what not will probably increase the amount you automatically burn by a bit but probably not a lot.


----------

